

David Ogilvy Branding Commandments  - rantfoil
http://www.brandingstrategyinsider.com/2008/03/david-ogilvy-ca.html

======
craig-faber
A friend of mine introduced me to Ogilvy a few years ago. I still remember his
basic strategy : _-Have a good product. Say what's good about it._ (Once it
was successful, Ogilvy's firm used to turn down clients whose products they
didn't think were salable.) And a couple ancillary points: -Sex doesn't sell,
unless you're selling cosmetics. -Don't let graphics crowd out content.

Ogilvy's _Ogilvy on Advertising_ is a good antidote to marketing stupidity.
Even though he dealt entirely with print advertising, it's still relevant.

------
danprager
Really refreshing to read such clear and down-to-earth advice on advertising /
promotion / branding.

Anyone care to review how well my firm's new product + web-site
<http://bcisive.austhink.com/> (pre-launch) stack up against the Ogilvy check-
list?

~~~
craig-faber
Your tour makes good points about your product, but doesn't show off the
product well. I think you should have a "features" page with links to pages on
individual features or groups of related features.

It helps you be more confident - show how. It saves time and effort - explain,
and show, ways it does that. Helps you live longer - don't believe it - just
say it reduces stress, show how.

A point Ogilvy used to make over and over is: customers want information.

Peak their interest, then let them explore. Currently, looking at your
website, it looks like it might be a useful product, but I'm not sure. I want
more details.

Note: I couldn't watch your slide show because I'm using Linux, so if it
already addresses these comments, please ignore. Hope it helps.

~~~
danprager
Thanks for the constructive feedback; I think that all of those suggestions
would help.

The slideshow at least partially addresses some of these issues, but if that
contains the more effective message, then Ogilvy's point about finding an ad
that works and repeating it may well apply.

